# Poppy



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this girl and feel so blessed to own her. These pictures are from today. She's heading back to her breeder next month and will be bred for Dec/Jan kids! Can't wait! :stars: She currently has 88 show points.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love Poppy!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's gorgeous ! Just like all of your goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Talk about gorgeous ! WOW ! 
Would you look at the width on that gal !!! 
She looks like a shiny new penny 
Good luck with her breeding , can't wait to see her in the waiting room 
I love her name too , so pretty


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Forth picture down she looks a bit ticked off there……like someone told her pictures add ten pounds or something…not that she has anything to worry about , lucky gal


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies.  She's a special girl. I think she'll be bred to a Next Dimension son. He placed 2nd at Nationals earlier this month. 

Seems like my really spoiled goats don't like to stand still. Poppy is definitely on the really spoiled list. I got after her a couple times for that so she did look a little ticked off in some of those pics. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poppy is a good name, she pops my eye's out looking at her beauty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm drooling over her width! What a gorgeous girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The possible width on Boers is what makes them so amazingly stunning to me , i just can't believe how fast they grow and fill out !
Even when just born , the size of them is just crazy ! 
IMO they come out exactly like tiny adults , lol..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love her width too. One of the judges last year didn't like her because she was "too wide". She won her class and was Junior Grand the next day...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Clearly that judge was jealous , lol..
Or….they had a goat in the same class ( kidding )


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I love her width too. One of the judges last year didn't like her because she was "too wide". She won her class and was Junior Grand the next day...


Too wide??? I though we were talking about Boers? I didn't know they could be too wide :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a dairy judge as well.... so it wasn't too surprising to me.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's stunning!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Boy her hair looks good. You are feeding right.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

